# What will happen between my girlfriend and her mother?



## Broncos28 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well my girlfriend told me that she doesn't feel welcome in her home anymore .after the argument they had recently. her mom wouldn't say hi to her at all. And my girlfriends mother distanced herself from my girlfriend. She is really worried about her is going to do about this situation. Her mom is still angry at my girlfriend for expressing her opinion. Her mom just doesn't listen like she has hard skin. This whole thing doesn't make sense at all. Her mom is like totally against my girlfriend. And she is 33. her mom hinting to move out. Giving her the ultimatum. She is seeing seeing a therapist to her talk to her mom but she told her it was about her mom of how to talk to her and her mom just flipped out and slammed the door in her face. They both cried. My girlfriend can't take the stress anymore that her mom is causing her.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

33 years old is too old to be living at home.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Who's place is it? Perhaps someone just needs to move out?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Broncos28 (Sep 9, 2013)

her parents house, My girlfriend told her mom about an apartment. We are thinking to move in together. Also my girlfriend told her mom she was seeing a therapist help with talking to her mom cause she is hard to talk to cause of past mistakes. My girlfriends mom doesn't trust her at all. Also she is living with her two older brothers.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Broncos28 said:


> her parents house, My girlfriend told her mom about an apartment. We are thinking to move in together.


You're going to move in to an apartment with her because her mom doesn't want her living in her house?

BAD reason to move in together.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Let your girlfriend handle her relationship with her mother. No one here can tell you what will happen. Listen to her and be supportive, but a grown woman has to sort problems like these out on her own.

At 33 she should already have been standing on her own two feet for a long time. She should not be living in her mothers house. Don't become the surrogate parent by moving in with her just to facilitate her getting away from her mother. That will not end well.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If my 33 year old was still living in my home, I'd be doing more than hinting to get them to hit the road.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Her mom has been housing her for 15 years of adult life and she 
"expresses her opinion" to her mom? Sounds like an adult-child with an enormously inflated sense of entitlement. Keep looking. This one hasn't grown up.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with the others. Let her move out on her own. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What was the opinion that she expressed that got her mother so angry?


----------



## Broncos28 (Sep 9, 2013)

Her opinion was that she was telling her mom for her brothers to help out around the house more instead of my girlfriend doing all the chores. And she told her mom that she was seeing a therapist about her mom so she can talk to her easier. Also her mom flipped out. And her brothers are 36 and 47 and not doing anything to help my girlfriend out.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So the mom, the 33 year old daughter, and the two even older sons all live together? Sounds like a family I'd LOVE to marry into! 

Unless you want a daughter instead of a wife, don't marry this woman. Not until she's demonstrated that she can be self sufficient. 

And it's your GF's mother's place. If your GF doesn't like , she should move out.

C


----------



## Broncos28 (Sep 9, 2013)

Why would you say I cant marry her??? She does all the chores around the house. My girlfriend can be self suffecient enough.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Smh.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost smells trollish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

